# Am I covered in a different state?



## uberator (Jul 4, 2016)

Happy 4th! Hope you all hitting that surge today. 
I want to get a rideshare insurance in PA from Erie or Prog. I sometimes take people to to DE or NJ and then do rides there. I assume that whenever Uber accepts a ride it automatically agrees to cover me there, right? Am I also going to be covered nationwide with my own rideshare insurance?

Thanks!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

uberator said:


> Happy 4th! Hope you all hitting that surge today.
> I want to get a rideshare insurance in PA from Erie or Prog. I sometimes take people to to DE or NJ and then do rides there. I assume that whenever Uber accepts a ride it automatically agrees to cover me there, right? Am I also going to be covered nationwide with my own rideshare insurance?
> 
> Thanks!


If you want 100 different answers you came to the right place. If you want the correct answer ask your agent.


----------



## uberator (Jul 4, 2016)

oh wow, and I thought it would be smart to trust people's experience more than the agents', who, frankly don't have too much experience with rideshare.


----------



## MGB001 (May 1, 2016)

Hey, Uberator. I received your message about Rideshare/TCN insurance in PA. There are currently only two companies that provide "hybrid" policies in PA. DO NOT sign up with Progressive; they are not Rideshare friendly at all. The two companies that offer policies are Erie and Geico. I have contacts at both. Rates are reasonable. My Erie quote was about $1600 for the year, with $500 deductibles and catastrophic liability coverage of $1M. Geico has a very similar rate. As for Uber's insurance that is provided by James River, it covers you in two ways. 1. If you are logged in and waiting for a ping, James River provides a limited coverage (you can find the numbers on the Uber help page or just google). 2. If you are enroute to pick up a rider (accepted the request in the app) OR have a rider in your vehicle, James River coverage increases to about the level of a full commercial policy. The deductible is $1000, though, and there is no rental reimbursement. Let me know if you need any more info. As for agents, I do have contacts at both Erie and Geico. If you're interested, we can email privately. Good Luck!! M


----------



## uberator (Jul 4, 2016)

hey M, thanks for the answer! So I am a little confused now. Is your Erie a personal with rideshare option or commercial option? Correct me if I am wrong, but I understand that there are three options now
A) personal insurance: not covered when uber app is on
B) personal with rideshare: does not work when ride accepted and passenger is on board
C) full commercial: works all the time, therefore does it help extra while uber policy is on??? Is it really worth it?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

uberator said:


> oh wow, and I thought it would be smart to trust people's experience more than the agents', who, frankly don't have too much experience with rideshare.


So by your answer I highly doubt you even have the rideshare endorsement insurance. Don't have an accident that's your fault or the fault of an uninsured.


----------

